# Staple Gun for Frames



## K9bees (Apr 8, 2015)

I am lookong to get a staple gun tout my frames together. Went to home depot today but the smallest one they sold was 1/4 inch staples, I ryink thats too big for the frames. What are some of you using for a staple gun, what size and where did you get it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

Quarter inch is the width of the staples...hence, narrow crown stapler. Generally 1 1/4 inch long. They work great, not too big, and you will love it.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/nailers-staplers/18-gauge-14-in-crown-air-stapler-69719.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-12-in-x-14-in-Crown-18-Gauge-Staples-5000-Pc-69771.html


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I also use the harbor freight stapler, 1/4 crown staples, 1&1/2 or 1& 1/4 staples for the tops & sides, maybe 5/8 for the bottoms. I also use glue.
Remember staples don't always go straight, often come out the sides, so make sure your hand is some where else. ... CE


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Trust me that staple will find your hand.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A good way to make sure your fingers are out of the way of the staples, and still hold the frame components in the correct orientation is to make or buy a frame assembly jig. Plans to make a jig are in the _Build-It-Yourself_ area: http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-assembly-jig/

... or Beesource member _Ross_ offers a slightly different version:
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm

If you want to buy a frame jig, at a minimum, Mann Lake and Amazon offer them.


... and don't forget the _glue_!


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

tech.35058 said:


> Remember staples don't always go straight, often come out the sides, so make sure your hand is some where else.


Yep, and don't ask how we know.


----------



## K9bees (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks all, I will be heading to Harbor Frieght in the AM!


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I had the HF ones but they seem to crap out after a couple years.. Maybe I'm just hard on staple guns... I paid a little more and went ridgid and wonder why I didn't go sooner... I still use HF staples tho... Great price on staples!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Some people say that the Harbor Freight staples leave something to be desired. Senco staples are top quality and the same price. http://www.amazon.com/Senco-L15BAB-...7583122&sr=8-16&keywords=narrow+crown+staples


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Never had a senco jam in my Hitachi. 30,000 staples put thru it since august


----------



## dott (Aug 1, 2015)

check your local pawn shops, got a top brand name staple gun for $30.00. the one I got was like new.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use a frame jig and a 1" long 1/4" crown staple. I'm not saying it's the best. The spacing isn't exactly what I prefer but it works. A brad nailer would also work, but would be more nails to put in.


----------



## MikeinCarolina (Mar 9, 2014)

You guys who bought the harbor freight staple gun had better luck than me. When my old senco stapler quit I bought one of the HF narrow crown staplers and it will not shoot any staples over an inch long. I am using my 15 gauge hitachi nailer on stuff this year instead with 1 1/2 inch nails.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I should have added my user experience to my post. i'm running my hf stapler at 90psi. lower numbers like 50psi and it doesn't even try to work. you get what you pay for. when I was shopping around I only saw comparable ones for 3 times as much. yes it jams more then any other nailer I've ever used in my life. but once you figure out how to clear it safely its not so bad. granted if you are doing 1000 frames go for a better gun. I'd guess I've put together 200 frames and 20 boxes. also got 1/2 inch ones to staple in my material for quilt boxes.


----------



## NCBeekeeper (Apr 4, 2013)

Hitachi Crown Stapler, 1/4" 1 1/4, and of course watch your hand!!!. Don't shoot one over the top of what your doing. I have put one in my index finger!!!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Make sure you are using the right size wire for the design of the gun and lubrication goes a long way. A crown staple is far superior to a brad nailer. I don't use glue and that will not work with a brad nailer.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I suggest 1/4" crown, 1 1/4" leg staples from Home Depot or Lowes. These Dewalt brand ones have been working great since I switched to them. My HD no longer carries the Porter Cable ones that I was using (those worked as well). 5,000 staples is somewhere in the $23-25 range. Buy the dedicated 1/4" crown stapler from Harbor Freight and you'll never look back.

Titebond II or III and you'll be good to go!
I do use a jig and I think it helps safe in frustration for me. And my hand is NEVER anywhere near where the staple could get me unless they grow several inches in length. 



Acebird said:


> lubrication goes a long way.


Yep! Two drops of air tool oil before every use. Works wonders. I went quite awhile without using it and was getting frustrated. Now it's part of the routine while the air compressor is getting up to pressure.


----------



## AJ7 (Aug 26, 2015)

yeah the key is lubrication, give it a couple of drops before every use.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I use a stapler, but then take the brad nailer with 1/2" brads and nail sideways into the bottom rail. Insurance. Don't forget the horizontal staple into the top rail.


----------



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

I have the Harbor Freight cheapo--I buy my staples from Lowe's because I've heard the HF staples aren't worth the trouble. I put a few drops of air tool oil in it before use, and I've never had a jam with it. I haven't put as many staples into frames as most people here, but I'm well into the thousands.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I do have an occasional jam or double feed, but I can usually link that back to me pulling the trigger before I have it firmly pressed... or limp wristing the tool. I do have to pound probably one in 6 or 7 staples in with the HF gun. I have a 2-in-1 staple gun from HD that has adjustable drive pressure, which is nice. But the design of the interlock 'foot' that makes sure you have the tool against something is of such a shape that it's almost impossible to use on frames. Which is too bad, it drives staples much better than my HF one. I don't believe the HF to be adjustable, but I'll have to look and see what the mechanism looks like. There might be ways around that.


----------



## AG Fresh (Jun 10, 2015)

What kind of air compressor do you guys recommend? A small portable one? Gas powered? Etc.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

AG Fresh said:


> What kind of air compressor do you guys recommend? A small portable one? Gas powered? Etc.


I have a little roll around 6 gallon one that I got really cheap at Menards about 6 years ago or so. It's pounded a lot of staples in for me and it put in about 1200 square feet of hardwood floor for my brother too. It runs a moderate amount and have never given me a fit. It's electric.

Not sure what brand mine is, but it looks just like this:









I bet a pancake one would work OK too.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

AG Fresh said:


> What kind of air compressor do you guys recommend? A small portable one? Gas powered? Etc.


Gas powered would be nice but I would go for a generator and an electric one if I had to use it remotely. The tank size doesn't mean to much for a stapler and you could get away with a cheap HF oil less compressor if you only had a few projects. If you plan on doing 20 hives I would stay above 3 HP and if you plan to do hundreds then go for 5 HP. For boxes I would use a framing nailer or a 3/8 crown stapler. You better stay above 3 HP with that.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Get this one from sears, same as jwcarlson above. I can even run my house framing nailer with this. Cheap and lasts.
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-3-ga...0915362000P?prdNo=28&blockNo=28&blockType=G28


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

i use a PORTER-CABLE PCC791B 20V Max Lithium 18 Gauge Narrow Crown Stapler. it just came out. I also have the pneumatic porter cable, but its nice not having to have the compressor.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

3/8" crown 18 ga. 1 1/4" with glue. Might be an over kill, but if Mannlake does it that way it must me the right way. Buy my staple on Ebay $40 for 20K ct.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Somewhere back in my younger years, I developed a really bad attitude about cheepy air compressors.
It probably came from trying to utilize under size compressors to do a heavy job.
Right now, I have two stationary compressors in our fab shop that can keep up with two people all day long.

Having said that.....

Several years ago I bought a compressor similar to jwcalson's at Harbor Fright  on sale for $99.00.
I use it in our lower shop to nail frames.
That little compressor is the clear rig for stapling frames, inflating tires, blowing off work benches etc.
NO; you don't want to run a DA or air wrench with it or any other ridiculous over reach.
But what a great value if you use it for it's intended purpose.
I think that you can staple about 500 frames, maybe 400 between it running.
99 bucks VERY WELL SPENT!!


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I had bought a little Campbell-Hausfeld compressor and narrow gauge stapler at Walmart. The compressor burned out in short order. I replaced it with a 26gal compressor from Harbor Freight. The CH stapler has a depth adjustment and works fine as long as you remember to put a couple of drops of air tool lube in. The compressor is great, even runs a 1/2" impact wrench with no trouble, which makes short work of rotating tires.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

The Honey Householder said:


> 3/8" crown 18 ga. 1 1/4" with glue. Might be an over kill, but if Mannlake does it that way it must me the right way. Buy my staple on Ebay $40 for 20K ct.


Ron- 
Do you use a Senco stapler like the SLS25XP-M? If so, how do you like it? I too have noticed the Mann Lake frames have 3/8" staples which bridge over the bottom bar groove quite well, probably the top bar groove also. 3/8" crown staplers are rare compared to the narrow crown 1/4" types.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The Honey Householder said:


> 3/8" crown 18 ga. 1 1/4" with glue. Might be an over kill, but if Mannlake does it that way it must me the right way.


I wouldn't say better I would say faster. If you use 3/8" you are only going to use one staple spanning the groove. If you use 1/4 you can use two staples. One on each side of the groove and attain twice the pull strength. I would say 1/4 is better but slower.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

dynemd said:


> Ron-
> Do you use a Senco stapler like the SLS25XP-M? If so, how do you like it? I too have noticed the Mann Lake frames have 3/8" staples which bridge over the bottom bar groove quite well, probably the top bar groove also. 3/8" crown staplers are rare compared to the narrow crown 1/4" types.


Yep, that my gun. Only put together 17,000 frames with it so far. No sure if I even got it broke in yet. The staples are not a staple you can stop and pick up anywhere, but I keep my eye out on ebay all the time and wait for the deals. Bought the gun new on Ebay for $80 cheaper then at the Senco dealer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Acebird said:


> I wouldn't say better I would say faster. If you use 3/8" you are only going to use one staple spanning the groove. If you use 1/4 you can use two staples. One on each side of the groove and attain twice the pull strength. I would say 1/4 is better but slower.


The double 1/4" staple works quite well on top bars but I much prefer a single 3/8" crown staple on the bottom bar where there isn't nearly as much wood to work on either the bottom bar or the narrow end bar.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

jim lyon said:


> The double 1/4" staple works quite well on top bars but I much prefer a single 3/8" crown staple on the bottom bar where there isn't nearly as much wood to work on either the bottom bar or the narrow end bar.


You have the same issue with a 3/8 staple except with two staples at least you are assured that one got both legs into solid wood.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

1.25" epoxy coated staples. Costs about $2 more per box but solid as a rock when done (also used Titebond 3 in all joints). One of the best purchases I made was picking up the Ridgid staple gun from HD. Great tool and made my build out over the winter much more pleasurable. Not one issue in ~ 600 frames. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

DirtyLittleSecret said:


> 1.25" epoxy coated staples.


Do you mean rosin coated staples? I can't see what epoxy coating would do.


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

crabbydad said:


> i use a PORTER-CABLE PCC791B 20V Max Lithium 18 Gauge Narrow Crown Stapler. it just came out. I also have the pneumatic porter cable, but its nice not having to have the compressor.


 I saw those the other day at Loews. I was wondering how well they work and will hold up. Quite pricey having to buy the batteries and charger separate.
May I ask how many staples have you run through it yet? I do love the ideal of no noisy compressor, myself. Also how many frames can you put together on a charge? Have you used it on building boxes?


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

Acebird said:


> Gas powered would be nice but I would go for a generator and an electric one if I had to use it remotely. The tank size doesn't mean to much for a stapler and you could get away with a cheap HF oil less compressor if you only had a few projects. If you plan on doing 20 hives I would stay above 3 HP and if you plan to do hundreds then go for 5 HP. For boxes I would use a framing nailer or a 3/8 crown stapler. You better stay above 3 HP with that.


Absolute waste using a 3HP or larger compressor, you will never be stapling fast enough to require such volume. And for boxes, cad plated screws will hold more than staples and will draw the joints tight.

Greg


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

LanduytG said:


> Absolute waste using a 3HP or larger compressor, you will never be stapling fast enough to require such volume.


It is not the volume of air required so much as the quality of the compressor that you get when you get into the bigger units.


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

If you are going to be using it every single day then yes. But unless you are using a compressor a lot it's a waste of money. 

Greg


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the shop plumbed in to my Ingersoll Rand 5 HP 60 gallon compressor. Yep an Ebay buy for $200 with all the extras. Absolute waste to buy another small compressor for $100. Almost never have to listen to a compressor run. Just listen to the staple gun hammering away.:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Acebird said:


> Do you mean rosin coated staples? I can't see what epoxy coating would do.


Says epoxy, but it's just a rosin/heat activated glue. With TB 3 it makes for some bombproof frames.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The Honey Householder said:


> Absolute waste to buy another small compressor for $100.


I have had issues with small compressors not working in the winter time just when you need them for pumping up a tire.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Acebird said:


> I have had issues with small compressors not working in the winter time just when you need them for pumping up a tire.


I have to go with Ace on this one. $80 for an el-cheapo (C-H, in my case) that has limited utility and will die relatively quickly vs. $150 for a 2.5HP 26gal HF model (Central Pneumatic)...well, the bigger one gives you more bang for the buck.

I had a feeling I was making a mistake buying the el-cheapo, in fact, I hemmed and hawed for 15 minutes with that thought in mind, then I let the cheapskate side of my brain win and bought it. That POS was so noisy I had to wear gun-muffs while using it, and with the small tank (2gal?) running a stapler at 90psi it had to run often. Fill a tire? Bring a lunch. I got maybe a year out of it, and really wasn't using it all that much.

I was really flogging myself when it died because I *knew* I should have spent a little more for a bigger and better machine. For just about double the money I got a much better machine. It is much quieter and the much larger tank means that it has to run much less often. And, it is much more versatile- it will fill a tire with ease (even my 245/75R16s to 80psi) and easily runs a 1/2" impact wrench with no trouble, as well as smaller air ratchets and chisels, jack it up to 150psi and it will even seat tire beads on the rim if you decide to change your own tires.

Even if all you do is staple frames with it, it's still well worth the money to buy a bigger, beefier machine.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Even if all you do is staple frames with it, it's still well worth the money to buy a bigger, beefier machine.


Fortunately I get to try out different models at no cost to me because they get left behind. My latest gift is a 5 hp industrial on a pallet never used. Probably over 20 years old. That aught to pump up my tires! The only problem is I got to to get 220v to it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I figure if you own anything with pneumatic tires you need a compressor... all my cars have pneumatic tires as well as several carts, lawmowers and two tractors... but most people at least have a car...


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Acebird said:


> ... The only problem is I got to to get 220v to it.


The piston rings are probably rusted. They will be difficult or impossible to move from a position. 
A penetrating oil? What about the valves?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Pull the head, put an oz of tranny fluid on top of the piston. Wait a day or two and work the flywheel back and forth until free. I didn't pay anything for it so I got nothing to lose.
They sell for about a grand.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

About loud compressors. 


They have this thing called an air hose. Some are very long. If you hook the compressor up in the garage and run the hose to another room you don't have to hear the compressor run. 

I use a Coleman Powermate Contractor Series that has a 4 gallon tank. (2 -2-gallon ones). Harbor Freight el cheepo stapler and Titebond 3. Make good frames. Look good, last long time.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

Acebird said:


> ... put an oz ... .


I would fill the whole pump from the bottom of the crankcase to the top of the cylinder with something (ATF?). Without taking the head apart. 
Apply correct torque to the bolts.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

I was put out of context. 
ATF means 'automatic transmission fluid'. 
Here, for rust prevention on air compressor for storage.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

we use a Ryobi cordless stapler. great when out in the boonies 20 miles from the nearest outlet or air compressor. 1/4 inch staples and they work better than nails. I second the jig for assembling frames. My daughter and I set on opposite sides of the jig and can assemble ten frames in less than a minute. Would go even faster if we did not have to trade the stapler back and forth.


----------

